# Apache segfault in libcrypto.so

## Ruby

Apache stopped working for me after an emerge -uDN world (and revdep-rebuild) yesterday. It's been a few months since the last time I updated the system, so there were some hundred packages updated, any of them possibly causing the breakage... (My bad, I know!) 

According to the syslog, apache segfaults on start:

```
apache2[11159]: segfault at 10 ip b721fcbb sp bfdc37a0 error 4 in libcrypto.so.1.0.0
```

I tried removing the -D options one by one from conf.d/apache2, but nothing changed. I tried re-emerging apache, but that didn't help either. Can anyone help me? This server is very important for my work, and I have no idea what to do.

My apache use flags (everything should be the default):

```
www-servers/apache-2.2.16  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"
```

Emerge --info says:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 13 Oct 2010 07:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv logrotate modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session ssh ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vhosts x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php-5.2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Did you run the postinst commands from openssl?

# revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8

# revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.8

Otherwise "something" might be still linked to the old library, then apache uses the new library and they collide -> causing segfault.

Just a educated guess  :Razz: 

----------

## Ruby

I assumed just "revdep-rebuild" would do... I was wrong.   :Embarassed: 

Thank you for the quick help, it works now!

----------

## Hu

 *Ruby wrote:*   

> I assumed just "revdep-rebuild" would do... I was wrong.  
> 
> Thank you for the quick help, it works now!

 To avoid breaking installed applications, the old libraries were left on the system, so revdep-rebuild did not flag dependent applications.  This was mentioned in the output from the upgrade.  Once you have rebuilt everything to use the new libraries, you should remove the old versions.

----------

